# Dude don't pet me



## ginz (Sep 30, 2009)

i do enjoy messing friends' hair, but i havent done that in ages ..


----------



## Tantive (Dec 17, 2008)

red riding hood said:


> Stuff


Don't worry about it, that kind of curiosity for you is quite benign ...unless a stranger wants to cut a hairlock from you. Then you start getting worried.

I was 5, and had golden hair and a cute face as a kid....and we were in China. Oh boy, lots of strangers I met those days.


----------

